# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Red and black walking frog

## ducati1198r

Can someone give me some info on red and black walking frogs. I believe the scientific name is Phrynomerus Bifasciata, but I am not entirely sure. Also would these frogs be OK in a tree frog setup. Thanks

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, providing there is no treefrog in it, they are quite toxic. I have a trio that I keep on sphagnum and feed small insects like fruit flies, pin head crickets - 1/4" crickets, bean weevils, & small (home grown) wax worms.

Here is an article on the species *Red-Banded Rubber Frog*, _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_.

Also could you do me a favor and post your country and location in your profile. It will help us to help you better.

----------


## ducati1198r

would it be ok if there were tree frogs, in with them that were the same size? Also the frogs i saw for sale were slightly different than the one on the link you sent. Ill try to post a picture of them to see if the info you gave me is the same for these ones. 





> Yeah, providing there is no treefrog in it, they are quite toxic. I have a trio that I keep on sphagnum and feed small insects like fruit flies, pin head crickets - 1/4" crickets, bean weevils, & small (home grown) wax worms.
> 
> Here is an article on the species *Red-Banded Rubber Frog*, _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_.
> 
> Also could you do me a favor and post your country and location in your profile. It will help us to help you better.

----------


## Kurt

Thats _Phrynomantis microps_, the red-backed rubber frog AKA the west African rubber frog AKA the Ghana fire frog. It too is toxic. Neither rubber frog should be housed with the other, nor should they be housed with any other frog or animal.

I keep both _microps_ and _bifasciatus_, as well as several treefrog species. No two species are housed together.

----------


## ducati1198r

Sorry I keep asking questions. what i dont understand is why you cant have them with other frogs. Even if they are toxic don't they only release there toxin when they are being harassed (like a toad). I just would like to know because I feel like getting these frogs. 




> Thats _Phrynomantis microps_, the red-backed rubber frog AKA the west African rubber frog AKA the Ghana fire frog. It too is toxic. Neither rubber frog should be housed with the other, nor should they be housed with any other frog or animal.
> 
> I keep both _microps_ and _bifasciatus_, as well as several treefrog species. No two species are housed together.

----------


## Kurt

They can release trace amonts of it, that over time will poison other frogs. In other words, the toxins are always there.

Also, can you please post your location and country in your profile? Thanks.

----------


## Buck Rogers

Although housing them in a tree frog set up is not right nor wrong bear in mind that a tree frog set up is arboreal and these are terrestrial frogs and will make better use of a terrestrial tank, rather go for a terrestrial (long) set up than an arboreal (tall) set up.

You can use sphagnum moss as a substrate, but because these guys are coming from West Africa (Ghana) you can get them some soil (about 5cm deep) with scattered leaf litter and a few logs - they tend to hide in hollows of logs or under logs and leaf litter. The humidity can be very low or it can be very high as well as they have a very diverse distribution and Ghana has a high summer humidity.   

And I agree with Kurt, please do not house them with other frogs, this will eventually kill the other frogs off. _Phrynomerus_ species have a cardiotoxic poison that they excrete through their skin that can kill other species even from touch.

----------

